

JuliaCon, first-ever conference for the Julia language - paulsmith
http://juliacon.org/

======
EvanMiller
JuliaCon's been in the works for a while now. I'm helping organize it, feel
free to leave any questions here and I'll try to give you a prompt response.

~~~
mseri
It would be great for the people that cannot fly to the US if you stream
online the talks

~~~
EvanMiller
We'll definitely record the talks and post them online -- but whether we'll
have live-streaming is TBD.

------
KenoFischer
I am certainly excited. I think this will be a fantastic event.

